#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

## jprocess

Dear All,

My new offer:
A spreadsheet for relief load calculation(different scenarios) and PSV sizing.

Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*



Best of Lucks,
MojtabaSee More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## R_RAZI

hi helo
you can see this address.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Dear Jprocess, please share to dylan78born@yahoo.com
i will apreciate your generousity and kindness.
Thanks

----------


## mahesh009

please send me copy. My email id is whiplash2603@gmail.com

----------


## gusgon

Please send a copy to:
gusgon52@gmail.com

Many thanks.

----------


## zyck

send for me please...
zikri.nasser@gmail.com

----------


## aan09

_Thanks for your valuable contribution as usual , pls fwd the file to 

aan_09@rediffmail.com_

----------


## ksj802003

> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer:
> A spreadsheet for relief load calculation(different scenarios) and PSV sizing.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Best of Lucks,
> Mojtaba



Hi friend

could you share spreadsheet for relief load calculation?
my email id is ( ksj80@rediffmail.com)
thx

----------


## manikumaran1978

Dear friend,
can you send it to me
manikumaran1978@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance
Rgds.
MKN

----------


## manab

pl mail me @ himalya_iitb@yahoo.com

----------


## rpras

pls email it to me at my id:  clickwithmouse@gmail.com

----------


## shaikhshumsparvez

I need it too. thanks

----------


## shaikhshumsparvez

my mail id : shaikhshumsparvez@yahoo.co.in

See More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## Sean.Choi

Would you pls email it to me also? email : sean.h.choi@gmail.com

----------


## woodpeck

pls share your item to woodpeckone@yahoo.com.cn,thanks a lot!

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Dear Jprocessman;
would you please send me your ceriteria, to (srmehdipour@yahoo.ca).
your prompt attention will be appreciated.

----------


## Petter

I am interessed. Please send to me. petterbrenner@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## poya2000

> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer:
> A spreadsheet for relief load calculation(different scenarios) and PSV sizing.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Best of Lucks,
> Mojtaba



please send me link via ali.kianpour@gmail.com

----------


## tinku

I would like to thank you if you kindly send to [U]tinkuioc@gmail.com

----------


## cborrsan

Please email it to me borracherocarl@telefonica.net
thanks

----------


## ku man

Me too.
kuman97@gmail.com

TQ.

----------


## goodman

Thanks in advance. Pl. send the file to nagchak@gmail.com

----------


## mhuelva

please send the file to altealod@gmail.com

thanks

----------


## asifmasood

> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer:
> A spreadsheet for relief load calculation(different scenarios) and PSV sizing.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Best of Lucks,
> Mojtaba



please send me a copy at my mail masoodasif_2000@rediffmail.com

----------


## mohsuez

Dear friend,
can you send it to me
mfm334535@hotmail.com
Thanks,


mohsuezSee More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## nutcha

Could you pls. send it to spanwang@yahoo.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## nkr3114568

pls email it to me at my id: nkr3114568@gmail.com

----------


## pipe2000

Dear Jprocess, please send me the files to pipe2000@terra.es

Thanks in advance

----------


## ambhad

Can you please send it me
bhaduri.amit@gmail.com

----------


## megamasti

can you send me the spreadsheet to this mail id santi_143@yahoo.co.in
thanks in advance.

----------


## Subodh Sarin

Hello Friend

Could you share it with me also..thanks

subodhsarin@hotmail.com

----------


## rancio

why do not you use rapishare or megaupload and share?

----------


## jigneshdesai

Dear friend,
I need this file too.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## jigneshdesai

Dear friend,
I need this file too.
Thanks in advance.
My email ID is jignesh_ani@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Raj indo

please send it to rajindo@gmail.com

----------


## 02164

Dear friend,
Thnaks for preparing such file. 
Can you please share it through 
My email ID is streethawk_63@rediffmail.com

Thanks,

----------


## zubair1950

please email me zubair1950@yahoo.com

See More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## sreekrishna_kkd

please email me on reachgopi2007@yahoo.com

----------


## coent

send to me please
kuncoro_3@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## cafe_denda2000

pls send it to me: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.com
thanks alot

----------


## aragorn

Hi
Please send it to  mehrban.k319@yahoo.com
Thanks

----------


## anysolutions

Hi
Please send it to anysolutions2009@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## lucksravi

Hi friend, pls send to me also @ lucksravi@rediffmail.com

----------


## Joao da Silva

Please send to j_da_silva_br@yahoo.com.br 
Thanks

----------


## joe3112

If anybody has received anything from this thread starter "The great JPROCESS" then kindly post it freely or atleast tell us that u have received something from him (B'coz I hav'nt received anything from him) or follow this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhuelva

I haven't recived nothing. This Jprocess is a FAKE and we are innocent people

----------


## ap8229

can you give me download link of psv.
ap8229@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## asli_hero

Dear processman,


Please send me relief load calculation spreadsheet too. i shall be very thankful to you in this regard. my e-mail id is noman_015@yahoo.com.

Thanks in advanceSee More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## mehdipoor

hi
can you send it for me please?thanks alot
my email adress is:*mehdipoor.mehdi@gmail.com*

----------


## jlx118

Dear processman,
Please send me relief load calculation spreadsheet too. my e-mail id is jlx_1@sina.com.

Thanks in advance

----------


## amar.k.singh

I would like to see it. Please share that with me. My email id is singh.amar303@gmail.com

----------


## duazo2009

> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer:
> A spreadsheet for relief load calculation(different scenarios) and PSV sizing.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Best of Lucks,
> Mojtaba



Instead of sending everyone's e-mail individually, why don't you upload and share it here in this forum for the welfare of other contributing members, we the other members voluntarily sharing whatever type of request or offer we can contributed. what is the problem why you can't upload such type of spreadsheets? are you afraid that maybe someone might say that it is copyrighted? Is there something to keep confidentially? As I observed most of your offer are demanding everyone's e-mail so that you can give them. 

Instead of sending to aspiring individual, could you please upload it here.

SETH,
Manama, Bahrain

----------


## Nephilim

There is a download link available in this thread:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Fdias

pls email it to me at my id: framon.chem@gmail.com. thanks

----------


## chakri4all

Plz mail it to allanki.chakradhar@gmail.com

----------


## rajithapapagari

pl send it to andesameer@gmail.com

----------


## Yu1979

Please share this with me on yugmeh1@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance
Yugmesh

----------


## adav123

Dear JProcess,
Please share it to my mail id : adav123@yahoo.com

----------


## aarcela

Pls send me to aarcela@gmail.com.

Thanks in advanced.

A Arcela R.

----------


## spk

I need it too. thanks


__________________See More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## spk

I need it too. thanks

----------


## karthiknew2008

please send me a copy  to jambavanthan@yahoo.com

----------


## airliner

Dear friend,
I need this file too.
Thanks in advance.
My email ID is fotismav@hotmail.com

----------


## aMit81

Thanks a lot.

----------


## aMit81

Dear R Razi,

Thanks a lot , it is really helpful.

----------


## oldfei

pls send to me oldfeizhang@yahoo.com.cn

----------


## jguillen

can you please send it to me jguillen44@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## singhsushil82

Can you pls send me Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet.

----------


## Amirza

I would be thank full to have it . please mail it to me to: sabzosabz@gmail.com

----------


## shakmed

Dear All !!

You may refer to post for your requirement :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy sharing here, and not privately. Have a good time.

----------


## harshad

Dear Jprocess, please share to harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance.
Harshad

----------


## harshad

Hi..! Dear,

Please send me on harshad_27@yahoo.co.in

Thanks in advance,


Regards,
HarshadSee More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## bilal

Hi,
Please, send copy to me belal_all@hotmail.com

Thank you in advance

----------


## endeavor

Can you pl send me at nata.v55@gmail.com. thanks.

----------


## ilnovo

Dear Jprocess, please share to ilnovo@hotmail.com
i will apreciate your generousity and kindness.
Thanks

----------


## ilnovo

Dear Jprocess, please share to ilnovo@hotmail.com
i will apreciate your generousity and kindness.
Thanks

----------


## adav123

Please send me to adav123@yahoo.com

----------


## wail.ahmed

please send to wail.madani@gmail.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## sima

please send to nmtukur@yahoo.com

Thanks in advance

----------


## information.gaurav

Dear sir, 
Plz upload it here only...

if possible, otherwise u'll have problem in replying everyone

----------


## ssrvv78

please send me also  at  rrvr52@aol.com

----------


## shakmed

> Dear sir, 
> Plz upload it here only...
> 
> if possible, otherwise u'll have problem in replying everyone



Pl go through the post #22 at 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jsn1980

pls send 2 me also ...my mail id jsn.1980@hotmail.com

----------


## brahmhos

please send to brahmhos@yahoo.com

See More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## Rizwan Ahmed

Assalam o Alykum
Pls email it to me at my id : rizwanpetro@gmail.com

----------


## spk

Send me also.
Thanks

----------


## mujtaba583

Good day ,
I need the copy of Relief load and PSV sizing at mujtaba583@yahoo.com

----------


## DIEGODIMATE

pls email it to me at my id: diego_dimate@hotmail.com

----------


## airliner

Dear Jprocess, please share to fotismav@hotmail.com
i will apreciate your generousity and kindness.
Thanks

----------


## padua

Pls mail much appreciated: snamprog001@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Florentina

Hello,
Please send me at floricica111@yahoo.com
Thank you.

----------


## pks0707

please forward it to kalaiselvan0707@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## sanjushukla

Can you please send it to sanjushukla34@gmail.com
thanks in advance

----------


## REZAASGARIE

Hi dear mojtaba
please send a copy for me.rezaasgarie@yahoo.com
best regard

----------


## pingpong55

Thx sir

----------


## ejaz

please email it to me at my id mdejaj@gmail.com

See More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## khairee

send for me please...
khairee28@yahoo.com

thanks

----------


## chandanksingh85

Please do send me at chandanksingh85@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## hswang2

Dear Sir
Please share 
hsien2@hotmail.com
thank you

----------


## Petter

Please do send me petterbrenner@gmail.com
Thank you very much.

----------


## yogacruise

Please do send me at yogacruise@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

----------


## mol_kres

please email it to me at my id apcrescendo@gmail.com

----------


## majin29

can you please send that file to majin29@yahoo.com
thank you

----------


## REZAASGARIE

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mozzzzzzzzzzztabaaaaaaa
manam mikham

----------


## Chinmoy

Please forward the spreadsheet to ch1253@gmail.com

Thank you for sharing your valuable work





> Dear All,
> 
> My new offer:
> A spreadsheet for relief load calculation(different scenarios) and PSV sizing.
> 
> Anyone who is interested can contact me through my e-mail address: *jprocessman@yahoo.com*
> 
> Best of Lucks,
> Mojtaba

----------


## khalid655

please send me @ chemi655@gmail.com

----------


## hswang2

my friend
Pls sharing thank you

----------


## awshahul

Hi,



Please send to me @ awshahul@hotmail.comSee More: Relief Load Calculation & Psv Sizing Spreadsheet

----------


## awshahul

Hi,

Please send to me @ awshahul@hotmail.com

----------


## kemas.muhandis

I want it too, please send me.. kemas_muhandis@rekayasa.co.id

----------


## petroabbes

dear all;
does anyone got this spreadsheets?
benabbesw@yahoo.fr

BR

----------


## beautifulmind13

Dear Jprocess, please share to 

sami_troy13@hotmail.com 

Thanks in advance .

----------


## khalid655

please sheare if any one have.

----------


## ilayarasan

Please send to me ....

K.ilayarasan@gmail.com

Thanks in Advance
Regards
Ilayarasan

----------


## mehdipoor

please send a copy to _mehdipoor.mehdi@gmail.com_
many thanks

----------

